# Will YOU Be Home For Christmas?



## Retired (Dec 15, 2007)

What are your plans for Christmas 2007?   Are you travelling to "_home_" to visit with family or are you staying "_home_"?

How many people do you expect to be there, and what is your gift giving policy?

Do you exchange gifts, or do you have a "no gifts" policy like some families have adopted?

Whatever your plans, Psychlinks would like to wish you a very Merry Christmas along with lots of good health and happiness in the New Year.


----------



## HA (Dec 15, 2007)

I had planned to be at my home this year (the first in many) with just a couple of family members, but after taking my son back home today because of the impending storm for tomorrow and the very bad roads in Toronto right now, I had to cancel a family Christmas/birthday gathering for tomorrow...so I may be going to my parents after all. I would really like to stay home this year though.

We buy gifts for our parents (nothing big) and for the children of neices and nephews only. We don't exchange gifts among the adults...just a meal and some really good laughs!

Merry Christmas to everyone at psychlinks!


----------



## Halo (Dec 15, 2007)

I am staying in the city with a few family coming into town but most already live in the city.  We are having gatherings on Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and again on Boxing Day (a little overboard in my opinion  )

As for the gift giving....our family gives to parents, siblings, aunts, uncles, cousins, dogs...it really has become insane!!!

Merry Christmas to each and everyone of you on Psychlinks


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll be home... :x)


----------



## braveheart (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm staying here. My flatmates will be around [but going to her parents on Christmas Day] but away over the New Year.
I've invited my parents to lunch here on 2nd January. We'll exchange gifts then.


----------



## Retired (Dec 16, 2007)

We'll be home with friends to share Christmas dinner.  

We decided a long time ago that we would not give each other Christmas gifts, although we would celebrate Christmas and enjoy the company of family of friends.

:xcool:


----------



## Peanut (Dec 16, 2007)

I am staying in town but having tacos for Christmas not technically at home. We tried to limit gift giving this year by imposing a spending limit per person but it was too difficult and I already broke it. I have to work really long days all around Christmas so I'm getting really stressed about that though! We have no Christmas trees or decorations because no time to get any yet but hopefully it will snow soon and that will be cool to see (wishful thinking).


----------



## ladylore (Dec 17, 2007)

Well for the first time this year I am celebrating Chrismikka - both Huannukah and Christmas. I am inviting a few friends over Christmas day for a potluck type dinner.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2007)

> this year I am celebrating Chrismikka



I like that... :biggrin: :laugh:


----------



## Halo (Dec 17, 2007)

Chrismikka....reminds me of what Seth celebrated each year on the tv show "The OC"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2007)

What about "Festivus" from the _Seinfeld_ series, the holiday George Kostanza's father invented which was a special day of the year (at Christmas time) to complain and yell about all the things that pi**ed you off during the year? :xmad::biggrin::xeek:


----------



## sunset (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll be home.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 18, 2007)

> Do you exchange gifts, or do you have a "no gifts" policy like some families have adopted?



I have a "no gifts" policy to those who didn't give me a gift last year


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 19, 2007)

Ill be home but Im not bothering with it this year its means nothing to me at the moment, I wont say anymore not want to bring anyone down to the level im at at the moment


----------



## HA (Dec 22, 2007)

I've had years where I did not feel like celebratring the hoildays with the usual stuff too, TTE. May you find some peace in the near future.

I am going to be at my own home after all....Yes!

:laugh:


----------



## lallieth (Dec 23, 2007)

I will be home with my daughters and husband,,having a quiet peaceful celebration


----------



## stargazer (Dec 23, 2007)

We're all meeting over at my sister's house on the 29th.  We made a pact not to exchange gifts this year.  My daughter may have to bow out because she is having surgery two days beforehand.  (See thread about her being in therapy.)  She and I are trying to figure out something to say about why she won't be there all of a sudden.  But that's the only weird part.  It will be good to see my brother's wife for the first time in four years, and to have the rest of us all together for once.


----------

